# French dictionary available for Kindles?



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I have loaded some free French classics on the Kindle for my son. (Don't know if he wants them or not, but he hopes to go to France on his R&R.) Since he hasn't used his French for a couple of years, I thought I'd add a French-English/English-French dictionary if one is available. So far I've only found phrase books. Am I missing where these might be available or are they not out for Kindles yet?

--Shelley
Kindling for my son in Iraq


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The only one I've seen is



But I don't have it so I don't know how good it is.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guernsey - look in Tips, Tricks, etc., there is a thread in there about foreign dictionaries.  The upshot of it is no, for now anyway but there are workarounds.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What were the French classics?


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

20000 Lieues sous les mers, Jules Verne
L'Homme invisible, H.G. Wells
Le comte de Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
Le tros mousquetaires, Dumas
Voyage au Centre de la Terre, Verne

My son started French in Kindergarten at a public French immersion school. He had French every year but 10th grade. As a senior, he took AP French 6 which was a French lit course. Maybe these will help knock some rust off. (I also loaded English versions of most of these.)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

There are quite a few books under Reference..Dictionaries & Thesauruses here: http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1246254642/ref=sr_nr_n_5?ie=UTF8&rs=158125011&bbn=158125011&rnid=158125011&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A!133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158125011%2Cn%3A158143011 but I didn't quite see what you might be looking for.


----------

